#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  > درخواست: غیر فعال بودن vip2

## shetaabco

با سلام  و وقت بخیر خدمت شما  بعد از ورود به کاربران vip2اخطار هزینه را میداد بعد از واریز باز همان اخطار را میده ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید با تشکر ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## shetaabco

> با سلام  و وقت بخیر خدمت شما  بعد از ورود به کاربران vip2اخطار هزینه را میداد بعد از واریز باز همان اخطار را میده ممنون میشم راهنمایی بفرمایید با تشکر ممنون


 با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت شما  لطفا پیگیری کنید چند وقت پیش درخواست دادم ممنون

----------


## Mohammad o

سلا هزینه را به صورت انلاین واریز کردم ولی vip2غیر فعاله لطفاً راهنمایی کنید

----------


## چگيني

با سلام هزبنه تمدید اشتراک پرداخت بصورت آنلاین انجام دادم،وای برای ورود به بخش های تخصصی پیغام شما هزینه پرداخت نکردید و... می دهد.
لطفاً رسیدگی نمایید

----------


## payam252525

با عرض سلام وخسته نباشید.
بنده جمعه ۱۶.۹.۹۷ برای فعال شدن vip2 بصورت آنلاین پرداخت کردم ولی بخش تخصصی برایم فعال نشده لطفا بررسی کنید.

----------


## shetaabco

:غیر فعال بودن vip2:  :غیر فعال بودن vip2:  :غیر فعال بودن vip2:  :غیر فعال بودن vip2:  :غیر فعال بودن vip2:

----------

